# Which SSD to buy within 10-11k?



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

Basically, in a dilemma over these two within a budget of 11k +/- 1k:-

OCZ Vertex 3 120gb from Amazon: Rs 11239 ($212.95) (including everything)

Corsair Force 3 120gb from IT Depot: Rs 10520 (free shipping till Christmas)

Question is who looks after the RMA of OCZ? Can it be repaired here or do I need to send the drive outside India? 

So, is it advisable to purchase from Amazon or should I look for whatever is available here within my budget?

Other drives that can be considered:-

OCZ Agility 120GB: Rs 11368 (all inclusive from Techshop) or Rs 11631 (from Flipkart)


Suggestions are welcome. All I need is a 120gb or more *SATA III* SSD with good enough performance within my budget.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm also looking for SSD and asking question about price but few member who quoted me the price was high.

You can get OCZ Vertex 3  120 GB@ 13000 and and OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB@ 7800 from primeagb. Someone asked him regarding RMA, then replied  he will help him, when I asked him time of replacement SSD and  service center in India he didn't reply me.

As you know all SDD above  they used same controller SF, All the forum is fill up with BSOD issue. So I dropped my plan to buy any SSD who share same SF controller.

However many people are using but they never encounter with this problem, but I don't feel lucky myself so no risk. If you want performance then absolutely you can go for vertex 3.

In my opinion the reliability is matter even you wouldn't feel any difference (between SATA II and SATA III) in real-world applications (on laptops), unless benchmark is your favorite sports. What I can suggest you is Crucial M4, Intel 520 and Samsung 830 series. 

Intel will give you good durability no doubt but expensive.

In power consumption on the M4 is slightly lower  than 830 as far as I know. Crucial m4 has sync. Same as OCZ Vertex3.Agility and Solid have async. The Crucial M4 has memory made by Micron(parent company, suppliers to Intel) and the controller made by Marvell. They are also reliable.


The Samsung 830 Series looks good. I somehow have some trust in Samsung because ThinkPad and VAIO business laptops used lots of Samsung SSDs and they were quite reliable. For the current 830 Series, the downside for laptops is perhaps the high power consumption and heat dissipation. Also the performance recovery looks less than perfect, if the SSD is stressed to equilibrium state.

And also  I believe that makes the Samsung so reliable.

Every part inside the Samsung 830 is made by Samsung (from the NAND chips to the weird triple core controller). So, I believe they have a better control over the product quality and testing. 

But Samsung supplies to OEMs. They have passed all stringent testing methods thrown at them. Reliability is what the PC manufacturers look at.

Sorry for essay


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2011)

I was just about to open a thread for a 64GB SSD  , any suggestions ? budget 5K , I think we should open a SSD Buying Guide Thread.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

Charan said:


> I was just about to open a thread for a 64GB SSD  , any suggestions ? budget 5K , *I think we should open a SSD Buying Guide Thread.*




This is a good idea.



NIGHTMARE said:


> I'm also looking for SSD and asking question about price but few member who quoted me the price was high.
> 
> You can get OCZ Vertex 3  120 GB@ 13000 and and OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB@ 7800 from primeagb. Someone asked him regarding RMA, then replied  he will help him, when I asked him time of replacement SSD and  service center in India he didn't reply me.



Not at all possible to spend that much. 



> As you know all SDD above  they used same controller SF, All the forum is fill up with BSOD issue. So I dropped my plan to buy any SSD who share same SF controller.
> 
> However many people are using but they never encounter with this problem, but I don't feel lucky myself so no risk. If you want performance then absolutely you can go for vertex 3.



afaik, ocz has released a newer firmware which has taken care of the BSOD issues. Corsair is yet to patch their SSDs.




> In my opinion the reliability is matter even you wouldn't feel any difference (between SATA II and SATA III) in real-world applications (on laptops), unless benchmark is your favorite sports. What I can suggest you is Crucial M4, Intel 520 and Samsung 830 series.
> 
> Intel will give you good durability no doubt but expensive.
> 
> In power consumption on the M4 is slightly lower  than 830 as far as I know. Crucial m4 has sync. Same as OCZ Vertex3.Agility and Solid have async. The Crucial M4 has memory made by Micron(parent company, suppliers to Intel) and the controller made by Marvell. They are also reliable.



Crucial is at the same boat with OCZ regarding after sales service and costlier than OCZ. Intel is way out of my budget. Will look at the prices of Samsung.


----------



## lordirecto (Dec 22, 2011)

This may sound off topic.
I do agree that SSD offers 10x performance over HDD. But the adoption rate is very less. So why is it that you want to jump to SSDs? I feel that SSDs offer very less storage space compared to HDD. And also price/GB is too high.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

Performance obviously, faster boot times is also one advantage. Basically this is for my future build, as you can understand my mobo doesn't have any SATA III port. 

And although the pressure is piling up, I still have enough storage to play with.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2011)

Avoid Corsair. If you get OCZ, you have to get RMA done directly through OCZ if buying from Amazon.

The Agility is a good drive, and so is the Vertex 3.

If you can, make some more money first. The 3Xnm MLC SSDs are worth buying over 2Xnm MLC SSDs because they last twice as long. AFAIK Mushkin and OCZ are the only people who still use these chips.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

So it's coming down to Vertex 3 I guess. But who handles the RMA in India?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2011)

Unsure, but will you buy the Indian one? You could try contacting OCZ to find out


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

Let me check with OCZ. I have no problem with buying the Vertex 3 at that price from Amazon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2011)

You should get the MAX IOPS edition TBH. It is better to buy multiple SSDs because shipping usually equalizes the price for a single one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Not at all possible to spend that much.


hmm. Don't worry Santa is coming make a wish.





Skud said:


> afaik, ocz has released a newer firmware which has taken care of the BSOD issues.



have a look 

Result Results of one month of testing 13, Vertex 3's with 2.15 firmware

*www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/s...ead-for-questions-and-all-relevant-discussion.


SSD failure rates compared to hard drives - Storage Forums



if you own one you are very interested in new firmware, but if you are buying forget it. I read too much awful thing about OCZ excluding BSOD.




Skud said:


> Corsair is yet to patch their SSDs.



Again they are using same controller. But better customer support.




Skud said:


> Crucial is at the same boat with OCZ regarding after sales service and costlier than OCZ. Intel is way out of my budget. Will look at the prices of Samsung.



Crucial M4 has a proven track record. 



lordirecto said:


> This may sound off topic.
> I do agree that SSD offers 10x performance over HDD. But the adoption rate is very less. So why is it that you want to jump to SSDs? I feel that SSDs offer very less storage space compared to HDD. And also price/GB is too high.



bro, check your spec once and analysis which one of part is too slow ? For storage I think  you have plenty of external option.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

All current batches since the past few moths come with the latest FW installed guys.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You should get the MAX IOPS edition TBH. It is better to buy multiple SSDs because shipping usually equalizes the price for a single one.




Too costly for me. 



NIGHTMARE said:


> hmm. Don't worry Santa is coming make a wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can consider Crucial, now that the price of their 128gb m4 is just $7 more than vertex 3 120gb. Also looking at the customer reviews, m4 has a higher positive reviews compared to vertex 3. But by customer service, I mean that the drive has to be sent outside India, which I want to avoid, if possible.


----------



## S_V (Dec 23, 2011)

With personal Experience I can tell u guys one thing.. Once you go to SSD there is no looking back towards HDD for OS. Yes, the space is little concerned but Once you get the sweet experience of the SSD, the space is not at all an issue.. you can still use the HDD for installations without any issues and SSD for OS including some imp programs... 

Corsair is fine and you guys don't have to worry about purchasing it if it is in your check list.. Even if you face problems their customer service is awesome.

Also I request you guys stop spreading about BSOD or any other issues without personally experience it. The latest Sand Force firmware with all Brands are working quite stable and working very good so far. Some people in the internet mixing their Hardware issues and linking with SSD BSOD unnecessarily..  I have been using my OCZ SSD for more than four months and I must say only Once I had BSOD and also I can't really say it's due to SSD too...  One more thing due to the awesome experience from SSD's I am unable to go back for HDD anymore for OS.. *I purchased Corsair GT 240GB SSD in USA... If I am right my Friend is coming to India in the second week of JAN and also into my Hands. * I want to install all my Programs and Games in SSD itself ..so i thought to go for it. I am sure it's worth for my purpose.. I opted out to go for synchronous memory if I am spending large amount, so i thought GT is the best option for me. 

SSD's are worth and Never look back if you are willing to Buy it._.It's not necessarily update for your Rigs considering the SSD Costs and depends on your USAGE._  Also it's my Personal opinion..


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting. So which one do you suggest?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 23, 2011)

y not go for the Corsair GT 120 GB *www.amazon.com/Corsair-Force-2-5-Inch-Solid-State/dp/B005ACIYXI
Review *thessdreview.com/Forums/corsair/857.htm


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Can be considered.

edit: no it can't. it's showing "We are not able to ship this item to your default shipping address".


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

Get a Vertex 3, be happy


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

zeroing on either vertex 3 or m4 from amazon.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ Both are good. Some will say vertex 3 and others will say M4.
Your choice here.
BTW, never heard that M4 is being used in India. :-/ But many users use vertex 3. So from that point of view vertex 3 wins.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Can be considered.
> 
> edit: no it can't. it's showing "We are not able to ship this item to your default shipping address".



oh damn!!


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

Vertex 3 has SF-2281 controller. SSDs having this controller had a very irritating BSOD bug. OCZ released an update for its SSDs and it has been fixed. Corsair Force 3 and GT drives still have firmware bugs.

Crucial M4 with the latest firmware is almost as fast as Vertex 3. (Not MAX IOPS).

What you should look at is reliability and the failure rate. Marvell controller based drives have lower failure rates - Intel especially. Crucial can say their drives have less failure rates than OCZ.


----------



## S_V (Dec 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Hmmm... interesting. So which one do you suggest?



If you are trying to Purchase from Amazon USA to India then you are limited to Good Deals.. So i suggest you to buy from Ebay or any other Indian site If possible..... 

Any drive is good including from OCZ and Corsair too.. So please look for good deals in Ebay India too 
If you are concerned about BSOD like ICO said... you can opt for Intel then... Don't go for Crucial unless you see solid assurance in warranty....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2011)

Skud, S_V's friend is coming back at January, 2012. So you can request S_V to ask his friend to bring the desired SSD of yours from US.  

BTW, if the SSD is for future upgrades then upgrade the PC first and then buy the SSD. The reason is the price will be down after couple of months and there is no point of buying the SSD 1st and use it for home decoration until you get your new/updated rig.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Definitely the SSD is for future upgrade. Basically, there's 2 upgrades/modifications involved: a new build and converting the current base to HTPC. Don't think I can purchase all the things at a single go. So just gearing up. 

I personally want to finalize the new build next month, but that means online purchase only and making provision for higher prices. Juggling the options, will post new threads soon.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

How about this?

*www.bitfang.com/adata-s510-as510s3-120gm-c-120-gb-solid-state-drive-pid37068/

Performance is not ground breaking, but you get what you pay for. They also have a newer firmware released in Nov, so I think SF issues have been taken care of. Newegg feedbacks are positive overall. Moreover, I might be able to get it locally at a lower price. ADATA's site listed quite a few dealers and resellers in Patna. Will contact them tomorrow.

What say?


----------



## bhuwanp (Dec 25, 2011)

If available you can install a Crucial M4 128GB.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2011)

Flipkart also keeps OCZ ssd's.
Check this
Ocz ssd : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

Checked it much earlier, costly compared to Amazon even after shipping and customs added (but that is common for almost all the hardware now, even graphics cards are cheaper). Keeping the options open to get an Agility too.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Flipkart sources these from Tirupati. Exact same prices.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 25, 2011)

Flipkart is an overpriced and overrated website. Their CS is good, but if they **** up, they **** UP real bad.

Skud if you buy directly from tirupati rather than online, it will be cheaper for you.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

I highly doubt if they have a office in Patna. Will try to contact them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Mumbai


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

OK, now it looks like not a single SSD is immune to the BSOD problem:-

AnandTech - Crucial to Fix M4 BSOD Issue in Two Weeks

I think I will drop the plan to buy from Amazon. Will get whatever best is locally available at my budget (currently that points to Agility III).


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 7, 2012)

at SMC, i asked for SSD.
they said corsair 120gb force 3 is for Rs.12000.


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

Check PrimeABGB, its much cheaper at this moment.


----------



## rajesh201985 (Jan 9, 2012)

hi guys
back after very long time  
Corsair Force Seriesâ„¢ GT 60GB SATA III 6Gb/s Solid State Drive SSD - SATA 3- 3Yr | eBay

how abt this deal with 10% off coupon ??

It comes to 6750 rs


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 9, 2012)

Vertex 3. HyperX standalone would be an expensive deal for you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> OK, now it looks like not a single SSD is immune to the BSOD problem:-
> 
> AnandTech - Crucial to Fix M4 BSOD Issue in Two Weeks
> 
> I think I will drop the plan to buy from Amazon. Will get whatever best is locally available at my budget (currently that points to Agility III).


why?

why?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

Skud - 2 x Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD - 2 x 4985/- 

and assemble them in RAID 0?? 

^^ Sorry, my bad!!  It is not SATA3...

consider this -  2 x Corsair Force 3 60GB - 2 x 6650 = 13300/- 
in RAID 0.. 

little out of what u mentioned but nonetheless - if u don't have RAID 0, you don't have  RAID 0!


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2012)

Vertex 3 is coming within my budget with _good enough_ performance and no hassles of RAID. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> why?
> 
> why?




Suddenly it looks the Agility III is fine for me, Flipkart will probably send one to me within 2-3 days of ordering.

Still juggling my options.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

OK, Vertex 3 is presently Rs 11,500/- at PrimeABGB. Ordering from there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 11, 2012)

Good.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 15, 2012)

Crucial M4: The firmware update which addresses the 5200 hr. problem has been officially released.

You might want to have a look at that


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2012)

Already decided. Taking a gamble.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 17, 2012)

This is one *GREAT* thread, just up the alley of my current interest. I am all for either OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB, or Corsair Force GT 120, but shall wait and watch this thread, availability and price for a few more months before I take the plunge. BTW I read that there is some significant (though not really large) performance benefits in higher capacity SSDs, e.g., Corsair Force GT 240 is faster than Corsair Force GT 120. Is that really true?


----------



## Skud (Jan 17, 2012)

RAID 0 of SSDs: Two Kingston HyperX 120 GB SSDs vs. Kingston HyperX 240 GB SSD - X-bit labs

This article may answer a few questions. 

Generally, the higher capacity SSDs are faster in the same family. Of course, there are certain other parameters to consider other than speed, like the IOPS figures.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ Thanks a lot _*Skud*_ for the very informative link. In the magnetic realm (traditional storage, HDDs), better performance of higher capacity drives is usually correlated to higher data density possible. For SSDs, other things being equal, what could be the reason for better performance of higher capacity drives in the same series, I wonder! Any Idea? BTW doesn't a "faster" SSD necessarily have higher IOPS? For HDDs, of course, higher rpm may not necessarily mean better IOPS, or does it? May be I am confused.


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2012)

Well joardarda, I don't have much idea about the queries raised by you, may be someone else can explain.

OK, finally received the OCZ Vertex 3 120gb purchased through Techenclave @ 9.5k. It was a sealed pack purchased from US, so almost as good as purchasing from Amazon, of course at a much lesser cost. Hopefully, the drive will go the distance. 

Pics:-

*i.imgur.com/S0YQJ.jpg

Pretty well packed, it comes with a 2.5" to 3.5" converter and screws, not much of use for me.


*i.imgur.com/FWQ8V.jpg

Connected it through my dock to test whether everything's OK.


*i.imgur.com/WfHED.png

And it comes with the latest firmware. Good.


*i.imgur.com/ha1CE.jpg

Here's a size comparison with the HDD. It is very small, smaller than even my mobile as much as pocket-able. 


*i.imgur.com/9xsOQ.jpg

Oh, this teaser sticker was also in the box. Will find once I build a new rig. 


@Mods: please keep the thread open for a couple of days. I will notify once I am ready to close it.


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome SSD, makes me drool!
Btw Skud, can you tell us how you purchased thru techenclave? I just tried visiting that website, but I am not able to see how I can go about shopping.


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2012)

Classifieds from other member. Check the classifieds link, similar to the bazaar section of TDF.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

sjoardar said:


> For SSDs, other things being equal, what could be the reason for better performance of higher capacity drives in the same series, I wonder! Any Idea?


Same reason why 2 * 2 GB dual channel RAM has more bandwidth than single 4 GB RAM.

example, a 120 GB SSD has 2 groups. 240 GB has 4 groups. In reality, that 120 GB SSD is essentially the same and only lacks 2 groups.

More wide and parallel the IO is, higher the bandwidth.



sjoardar said:


> BTW doesn't a "faster" SSD necessarily have higher IOPS? For HDDs, of course, higher rpm may not necessarily mean better IOPS, or does it? May be I am confused.


Performance of an SSD would be decided by the mix of Input/Outputs per second, bandwidth and the type of data you are reading/writing and also how you are reading/writing - sequentially or randomly.

In a nutshell, mixture of a lot of things. Some can be good at something while others can be good at something else.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2012)

120GB Vertex III for 9.5k? Good deal. My Vertex II 60GB set me back by 6.5k 6 months ago.



> 2 x Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD - 2 x 4985/-


For the record an ordinary RAID config may not give better performance. Indeed it may be *slower*. Remember SSDs do not work the way way as rotating media.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> Classifieds from other member. Check the classifieds link, similar to the bazaar section of TDF.



I already tried the classifieds link there, but it returns a "No results found for ..." report! Thinking that it may depend on how I write the name of the product in the search field, I tried a few variations, including "OCZ-Vertex3" as it appears in one of your pix, but still no luck! Please help.



ico said:


> Same reason why 2 * 2 GB dual channel RAM has more bandwidth than single 4 GB RAM.
> 
> example, a 120 GB SSD has 2 groups. 240 GB has 4 groups. In reality, that 120 GB SSD is essentially the same and only lacks 2 groups.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot ico! You have cleared up my confusion and now I understand. Unfortunately, I cannot afford a 240 GB SSD now. May be one OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, that too if I can get hold of one at the price skud got it for. Let's see.

@Mods: Yes, can you please keep this thread running a little longer?


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

^ hmm, do you have a SATA 3 6gbps port?? If not, Vertex 3 will be bottlnecked by a SATA 2 3gbps port. Believe me.

Vertex 3 is even close to bottlenecking SATA 3 6gbps..!


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

It will go in the new rig.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

^ for you I know.  It was for sjoardar.


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

oops, sorry.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ hmm, do you have a SATA 3 6gbps port?? If not, Vertex 3 will be bottlnecked by a SATA 2 3gbps port. Believe me.
> 
> Vertex 3 is even close to bottlenecking SATA 3 6gbps..!



Yes, I know! Unfortunately, I am not in a position to replace a Rs.23K motherboard in just over two years! That's why I am desperately searching for an ASUS U3S6 card. No luck so far. Wherever I find it mentioned online, it's out of stock! I don't want the Transcend card because it goes into the PCIe x1 slot which doesn't have sufficient bandwidth to realise the full potential of SATA 3 6gbps. I am frequently visiting Vedant and reminding Randhir about the ASUS card and even put in a bait: "If you can get me that card, I shall buy that SSD too, but only if ...!" Let's see if my hunt succeeds.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 20, 2012)

sjoardar said:


> *Yes, I know! I am not in a position to replace a Rs.23K motherboard in just over two years!* That's why I am desperately searching for an ASUS U3S6 card. No luck so far. Wherever I find it mentioned online, it's out of stock! I don't want the Transcend card because it goes into the PCIe x1 slot which doesn't have sufficient bandwidth to realise the full potential of SATA 3 6gbps. I am frequently visiting Vedant and reminding Randhir about the ASUS card and even put in a bait: "If you can get me that card, I shall buy that SSD too, but only if ...!" Let's see if my hunt succeeds.


I think this is why you don't "futureproof"


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

lol, this is why there are expansion slots and this is why you want all of them in functional state no matter how many slots you filled up...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 20, 2012)

@ico:this is incorrect. if by any chance sjoardar has a Marvell 9128 controller for SATA III, the ICH10R is better.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I think this is why you don't "futureproof"


There isn't anything as "futureproofing".... Vertex 3 is already about to hit the SATA 3 6 gbps wall as well.

Next-gen SSDs would be bottlenecked on my mothebroard too if this increment continues.


----------



## lordirecto (Jan 20, 2012)

If Vertex 3 is hitting a bottleneck in SATA 3 6 gbps, does it mean SATA 4 is around the corner?


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> If Vertex 3 is hitting a bottleneck in SATA 3 6 gbps, does it mean SATA 4 is around the corner?


Specifications haven't even been drafted as of yet...!  We don't even need things like PCIe Gen 3. What we need is, SATA 4.

We don't even need higher speed SSDs though. We need them to be more reliable.


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

And cheaper...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2012)

ico said:


> We don't even need higher speed SSDs though. We need them to be more reliable.



+1


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 21, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I think this is why you don't "futureproof"



I don't get it! If you mean "you _*are not*_ future-proof", that would be correct, because while building my present rig, I missed USB 3 and SATA III by just a few months! On the other hand, if you really mean "there is no point in trying to be future-proof", that makes some sense too because PC technology always keeps on incrementally changing/improving, so that no amount of future-proofing with the then available components is going to be future-proof for too long!



Skud said:


> lol, this is why there are expansion slots and this is why you want all of them in functional state no matter how many slots you filled up...



Yep! I have one PCIe x8/x16, one PCIe x4 and one PCIe x1 slot *unoccupied*, although the PCIe x1 slot is inaccessible due to the bulk of my Graphics card, and I wish to utilise the PCIe x8/x16 slot for an expansion card like the ASUS U3S6 card.



Extreme Gamer said:


> @ico:this is incorrect. if by any chance sjoardar has a Marvell 9128 controller for SATA III, the ICH10R is better.



Nope, I don't have that. Pardon my ignorance, but does that controller come built into the mobo, or is it something I can buy separately _*now*_?


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

SATA 3 SSD is not a big deal as 95% of the users won't feel any difference between a Vertex 2 and a Vertex 3.

Difference in performance is there but that only becomes visible in benchmarks. Not in day to day usage. The jump to an SSD from a HDD is a huge one. That's what usually matters.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Of course, here is no question that I shall immediately see a huge performance jump on changing from HDD to SSD even with SATA II. Would you say that I should go ahead and buy Vertex 3 first and try to get the SATA III port later if I can?


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ yea, it's fine. 

We also have OCZ RevoDrives. They directly go into the PCI-express slot.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 21, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ yea, it's fine.
> 
> We also have OCZ RevoDrives. They directly go into the PCI-express slot.



Thanks, pal. I think it's time I make up my mind!
And yes, I have heard about the RevoDrives, but aren't those less commonly available? Also, how do their performances compare with Vertex 3? Let me google a bit for some meaningful comparison, or at least some independent review.

*Update*: 120 GB OCZ RevoDrive 3 uses an 8-channel SandForce SF-1222TA3 SBH controller with SF-1500 firmware. Looks like it's older than OCZ Vertex 3 in terms of controller and firmware. Also reported to have some conflict with Windows 7 TRIM technology. See here:OCZ RevoDrive 120GB review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Disk drives (HDD & SSD).

Nevertheless, 240 GB OCZ RevoDrive 3 is a trifle faster than Corsair force GT 120 GB in large (1 GB) file copy in the real world scenario, may be due to the inherent advantage of larger capacity SSDs. See: OCZ RevoDrive 3 240GB PCIe SSD Review - Page 4 - Windows 7 & File Copy


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 22, 2012)

Still waiting for *skud* to let us know the link to the website from which he actually purchased OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB. Cannot find the link through search in techenclave. Please, *skud*!


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, it was a member deal actually, like Bazaar section of TDF. You may want to check this, pretty good deal IMO:-

OCZ Vertex 2 SATA II 2.5" SSD- 240GB - Classifieds - TechEnclave

Deal closed, so can't provide you with the link. Can't see it anymore in TE.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Oh, it was a member deal actually, like Bazaar section of TDF. You may want to check this, pretty good deal IMO:-
> 
> OCZ Vertex 2 SATA II 2.5" SSD- 240GB - Classifieds - TechEnclave
> 
> Deal closed, so can't provide you with the link. Can't see it anymore in TE.



Yeah, I think yours was one-of-a-kind sale type deal! You practically hit the Jackpot, so to speak! I am really happy for you. I shall wait for another chance here (techenclave) or elsewhere. A 240 GB SSD, SATA III or not, is way out of my league at the moment. Thanks for the link nevertheless. This is a very good deal too.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. Check these too, if you are interested:-

Interest Check: OCZ Vertex Plus Series SATA II 2.5" SSD

Hard Disks : Ocz SSD Drives Range Starts From @ 4900/-

For Sale : Other Sale - Multple Items from Newegg


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Thanks. Check these too, if you are interested:-
> 
> Interest Check: OCZ Vertex Plus Series SATA II 2.5" SSD
> 
> ...



*OCZ Vertex 3 SATA 120 GB @ 13299/-!!!* _More Geloom Baba!_

Nevertheless, great links for _Classifieds _though. Bookmarked, must be useful to me in future. Thanks again!

Great pricing at amazon.com for OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5-Inch SSD MAX IOPS, but for US addresses only :
Amazon.com: OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive MAX IOPS 6.0 Gb-s VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G: Electronics

Just salivating, that's all! Hope they extend their free shipping to India soon. Currently restricted to only books, movies and sundries.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2012)

sjoardar said:


> Just salivating, that's all! Hope they extend their free shipping to India soon. Currently restricted to only books, movies and sundries.



Practically not possible unless they extend their business to India which is on the card and will happen in this year.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Practically not possible unless they extend their business to India which is on the card and will happen in this year.



Yep! And that's what I am praying for!


----------



## macho84 (Jan 30, 2012)

ADATA is quite good at the price point. Its fine As most charges extra 1000-2500 . Where the difference is mere less than 50 mb. Where i do not thing we will reach the peak speed of 500 mb in real time max if we transfer arround 50 gb of data we feel the change. But obviously at sata 6.0 we really feel the difference in every app.

Can you any one tell me how to totally shift the OS from internal hdd to this ssd. I had took an image will that work out. But its 200 gb including my programs drive. But i just wanted the OS to be transferred.

I was wondering if we get the hands on the corsair accelerator drive then things will be changed.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

As most of guys are from kolkata,
Please help me on this....my HW knowledge has become very rusty..
Can you guys suggest me a 120GB ssd for a 2010 MBP?

It is old c2d model but still runs just fine.

Will prefer to buy from Kolkata/Delhi.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

Pick up 120 GB OCZ Vertex 2. More reliable than Vertex 3.

You won't get TRIM support in Mac.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it available locally?
Cost?
And I do not need TRIM,even in 120GB will have more than 70-80GB free.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 30, 2012)

Ico, I would not suggest a V2 over V3. As far as reliability is concerned, the V2 is less reliable, with 3-4 different variants floating out there. Only one specific version is good-others use cheaper components. The SF-2000 controller does a great job in maintaining the drive. The latest firmware revision is absolutely fine.

Make sure you give your SSD idle time once a week overnight, with HDD suspend mode disabled. The controller's automatic GC (Garbage Collection) will kick in and clean the drive for you. TRIM is great but not necessary. Also, Ccleaner does GC when cleaning your system. I do not know whether it is available for Mackintoshes though.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

No cccleaner but Macs have some cleaning scripts which actually runs automatically at late hrs.
Can run them from terminal anytime though.
There are sw like cleanmac etc.but never used them.
Anyways how much do they cost?
How expensive are the intel ssds?


----------

